# Do You Have A Name For Your Trouser Monster?



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

The Most Popular Penis Names Have Been Revealed And They're A Strange Bunch | The LAD Bible

According to the above, the top 10 names:



> The top ten names of choice are:
> 
> Troy
> Hercules
> ...


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

No but an old girl friend used to call me Burger King. She would add that I was "Home of the Whopper" :rofl: Sorry had to share..


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Shoto1984 said:


> No but an old girl friend used to call me Burger King. She would add that I was "Home of the Whopper" :rofl: Sorry had to share..


Haha, we need more stories like that :grin2:


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

I overheard my parents talking late one night when I got up to get a drink of water. My parents were umm making odd sounds, mom called dad's "Nixon":surprise: I guess he had a tricky d!ck. I really didn't need to hear that, so disturbing on so many levels.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

kristin2349 said:


> I overheard my parents talking late one night when I got up to get a drink of water. My parents were umm making odd sounds, mom called dad's "Nixon":surprise: I guess he had a tricky d!ck. I really didn't need to hear that, so disturbing on so many levels.


It's crooked to the right .


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Thundarr said:


> It's crooked to the right .



LaLaLaLaLa...I can't think about it, still disturbing and confusing after all these years. My parents were Democrats:scratchhead:


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

"Secret" because it's strong enough for a man but made for a woman. :grin2:


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

kristin2349 said:


> LaLaLaLaLa...I can't think about it, still disturbing and confusing after all these years. My parents were Democrats:scratchhead:


I was so happy to type those words because misery loves company . I hate-hate when my mom or dad tell secrets.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I just call mine George.


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

Who the hell started this thread?? ELLIIISSSSS! :nerd:


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

The many names of David Ryder


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Hand Solo
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Fozzy said:


> Hand Solo
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


And his trusty sidekick Chokebacca.


----------



## Me Vietare (Nov 26, 2014)

The one-eyed anaconda. And then there's always this from our Monty Python friends: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPkzkV1icWY


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Mine is named after yours truly, or either I am named after him... not sure which?

It can be confusing because when the wife yells my name, I am never sure who she is talking to!


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

badsanta said:


> Mine is named after yours truly, or either I am named after him... not sure which?
> 
> It can be confusing because when the wife yells my name, I am never sure who she is talking to!


badsanta you're such a d**k :surprise:


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

badsanta said:


> Mine is named after yours truly, or either I am named after him... not sure which?
> 
> It can be confusing because when the wife yells my name, I am never sure who she is talking to!



Wait, your name is Willy?


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Thundarr said:


> badsanta you're such a d**k :surprise:


Wait, who are we talking to? I've taken a moment to confer with my trouser snake and he says that your statement while true seems a little demeaning. He likes better terminology related to elevated hierarchy, such as "his royal hardheadedness!" Or you can say, "hey jelly bean" as my wife calls me!

PS: my name is not Willy, but that was a childhood nickname!


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

I call mine Tiny Tim. Sometimes the "little engine that could."


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

The Gus Bus


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

kristin2349 said:


> I overheard my parents talking late one night when I got up to get a drink of water. My parents were umm making odd sounds, mom called dad's "Nixon":surprise: I guess he had a tricky d!ck. I really didn't need to hear that, so disturbing on so many levels.


For anyone wondering, the answer is yes... Coke Zero burns just as much as regular Coke when pouring out of your nose.


----------



## SurpriseMyself (Nov 14, 2009)

Thundarr said:


> It's crooked to the right .


F me, that was funny!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

LOL... just thought of another one...

"Schlong Candy"

:lol: :rofl: :lol: :rofl: :lol: :rofl: :lol: :rofl: :lol: :rofl:


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

She calls it a bat, I call it Doo Dilly.

She loves my name for it and laughs hard anytime I use it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

I refer to it as the Raging Flesh Monolith but she calls it Mr. Happy. Oh well....


----------



## holycowe (Apr 7, 2013)

I called it "the destroyer". She calls "pillar of creation"
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

My wife will call it the Heat Seeking Moisture Missile from time to time.


----------



## Hurtin_Still (Oct 3, 2011)

....Mr. Lonely


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

The phrase Trouser Monster does not resonate. I will stick with Little Richard.


----------



## drifting on (Nov 22, 2013)

kristin2349 said:


> I overheard my parents talking late one night when I got up to get a drink of water. My parents were umm making odd sounds, mom called dad's "Nixon":surprise: I guess he had a tricky d!ck. I really didn't need to hear that, so disturbing on so many levels.




Nixon walking out and raising his hands over his head will never be the same for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Idyit (Mar 5, 2013)

"The Captain" He likes to steer the ship but I'm still commander.

~ Passio


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Bruce Jenner.
Oh wait...


----------

